# Maxi-Press 40 x 60 Manual For Sale



## monsterdesign (Jun 26, 2010)

I have a Maxi-Press 40x60 for sale in Utah. It works great, we just don't have the time to market sublimation in my area. I am also looking to sell my 44" Mutoh 900 Sublimation printer.


----------



## monsterdesign (Jun 26, 2010)

I am asking $9000 OBO for the press. Local pickup only.


----------



## bgeorgia (Aug 8, 2012)

Is this still availible and can you send me some info and pics?

Bill
[email protected]
6023037592


----------



## gametimedesign (Jun 6, 2007)

What's your asking price for the printer and is it local pick up only as well?


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

gametimedesign said:


> What's your asking price for the printer and is it local pick up only as well?


 READ above


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

skdave said:


> READ above


Dave, I only saw the press price posted.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

gametimedesign said:


> What's your asking price for the printer and is it local pick up only as well?


Brandon - you do not want a Mutoh as your first wide format printer for many reasons. You are best off with an Epson. If you can find a gently used Epson 9800 it would be perfect and they are work horses. That was our first wide format. You can find them out there still as they are very popular with photography professionals and those people do not use them anywhere near as much as dye sub wide format people use a printer. 

When you are ready to bring it in-house let me know and I will be more than happy to assit you in your efforts. 

As an FYI, and it surely is different for everyone, the number of jerseys I calculated I needed to do a month to make sense to bring things inhouse versus outsourcing was a minimum of 175 but I waited until we were doing 200. The big expense is the press not the printer. It may seem like a large number when you are new to full dye cut and sew but it really isn't and with some marketing effort you can get there.


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

mgparrish said:


> Dave, I only saw the press price posted.


Sorry Mike I thought it was for both. My Bad.


----------



## gametimedesign (Jun 6, 2007)

Mark, Thanks for the info. I'm really interested in a 9700 but saw this post and thought I'd inquire. Shopping more for print services as I've gotten several request here locally lately for shops that want prints as they already have presses, but don't really know much about the overall process of sublimation. I've been approach by a few companies that If I would be interested in providing prints services and initial and periodic consultation in regards to pressing. None of this involved full dye. 
As far as for me personally I'm in the market for a larger press not for full dye though but for the purpose of pressing larger sublimation products. I have a source for printing sublimation prints which would better suit what direction I'm currently trying to go with certain sublimation ventures. I truly have no interest in going into the full dye cut and sew market. I want to live a little longer. LOL Your services and expertise to me serves me and my ventures very well!!!!


----------



## gametimedesign (Jun 6, 2007)

Mark, Thanks for the info. I'm really interested in a 9700 but saw this post and thought I'd inquire. Shopping more for print services as I've gotten several request here locally lately for shops that want prints as they already have presses, but don't really know much about the overall process of sublimation. I've been approach by a few companies that If I would be interested in providing prints services and initial and periodic consultation in regards to pressing. None of this involved full dye. 
As far as for me personally I'm in the market for a larger press not for full dye though but for the purpose of pressing larger sublimation products. I have a source for printing sublimation prints which would better suit what direction I'm currently trying to go with certain sublimation ventures. I truly have no interest in going into the full dye cut and sew market. I want to live a little longer. LOL Your services and expertise to me serves me and my ventures very well!!!!


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

gametimedesign said:


> Mark, Thanks for the info. I'm really interested in a 9700 but saw this post and thought I'd inquire. Shopping more for print services as I've gotten several request here locally lately for shops that want prints as they already have presses, but don't really know much about the overall process of sublimation. I've been approach by a few companies that If I would be interested in providing prints services and initial and periodic consultation in regards to pressing. None of this involved full dye.
> As far as for me personally I'm in the market for a larger press not for full dye though but for the purpose of pressing larger sublimation products. I have a source for printing sublimation prints which would better suit what direction I'm currently trying to go with certain sublimation ventures. I truly have no interest in going into the full dye cut and sew market. I want to live a little longer. LOL Your services and expertise to me serves me and my ventures very well!!!!


 
There are some issues with the Epson 9700 depending on the ink being used so you need to be very careful. Contact Daniel at Digitally Driven as he could better explain it and your options - [email protected]


----------



## mythal13 (Aug 23, 2012)

Is this press still available?


----------



## sid (Oct 6, 2007)

In regards to the Mutah 900 statement, if you are printing just for fabric I would defiantly go with the Mutah. We run multiple Epsons 7900s, 9900s, and 9890s. We also run Mutahs for fabric. Our Mutahs run 8 hrs a day every day, 3 years running not one repair issue!


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

sid said:


> In regards to the Mutah 900 statement, if you are printing just for fabric I would defiantly go with the Mutah. We run multiple Epsons 7900s, 9900s, and 9890s. We also run Mutahs for fabric. Our Mutahs run 8 hrs a day every day, 3 years running not one repair issue!


What kind of ink do you run through a Mutoh that runs 8 hours a day every day with one repair issue? Which Mutoh.

We just had our Mutoh tech out AGAIN and the comparison was made the the RJ 900 is like the Porsche 924. Would never ever purchase another Mutoh for various reasons including paper handling, ink and paper located in the back, maintenance issues, warranty issues as they relate to what ink you are using etc.


----------

